
Building a Simple Swift App with Fine-Grained Notifications - marvel_boy
https://realm.io/news/marin-todorov-fine-grained-notifications/
======
groue
If you wish you could do that with SQLite, check GRDB.swift. It can
synchronize a UITableView with an SQLite query. Demo:
[https://github.com/groue/GRDBDemo](https://github.com/groue/GRDBDemo),
documentation:
[https://github.com/groue/GRDB.swift/tree/v0.70.1#fetchedreco...](https://github.com/groue/GRDB.swift/tree/v0.70.1#fetchedrecordscontroller)

